# Looking for Tuggers in the UK



## sheilas (Jun 18, 2008)

We will be visiting Scotland in August. I am looking to bring relatives some hostess gifts that they can not buy in the UK or they can buy but would be much more expensive.  Any help would be greatly appreciated. Some ideas that I have read but were in a 2004 review were Maple Syrup, Grape Jelly, Maglites, Oreo cookies.. I wouldn't be surprised if you are able to get these items now.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jun 19, 2008)

If they like chocolate, then a big (think Costco sized) bag of chocolate chips.  They are mainly used on ice cream, not baked items, and they come in tiny boxes of a couple of ounces in England.  So a 2-4 pound bag would be very loved by a chocoholic.

If you don't want to bring food items, and want fairly inexpensive gifts which pack well, how about US pictorial calendars?  That usually goes over big as well.

Fern


----------



## helenbarnett1963 (Jun 19, 2008)

sheilas said:


> We will be visiting Scotland in August. I am looking to bring relatives some hostess gifts that they can not buy in the UK or they can buy but would be much more expensive.  Any help would be greatly appreciated. Some ideas that I have read but were in a 2004 review were Maple Syrup, Grape Jelly, Maglites, Oreo cookies.. I wouldn't be surprised if you are able to get these items now.



All food and most other stuff costs more here!  
you can buy Oreos in the supermarkets here now - they are even advertised on TV. Maple syrup is also widely available, though the stuff we bring back from VT each year always tastes better somehow.
Maglites?  are these the mini torches (flashlights)? if so, I'm afraid we have them as well.
Grape Jelly is something i've not seen here, but then its a taste we've never acquired!

If it was me you were buying for I think I'd most apprecaite something from your locality - packaged to show it is local/handmade/craft etc, maybe handmade cookies or sweets, or even something like Maple Syrup - its always more special when its not from Tesco!

We bring back Cabot cheeses each year - the ones covered in wax last easily for a couple of days without being in the fridge.

Wish I could work out how to bring back all those Ben & Jerry's flavours we can't buy here.......


----------



## Jollyhols (Jun 19, 2008)

I usually bring back bags of Hersheys Hugs & Kisses chocolates - they always go down well at work (they go a long way) as well as home, and for gifts.  Mmmm.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 19, 2008)

Last year I took some local products to our friends in Scotland:

A bottle of California wine
An assortment of flavored California almonds
Chocolate covered California raisins
An assortment of California almond candy

It was a huge hit!


----------



## beanb41 (Jun 24, 2008)

I am of the belief that any gift which has a particular personal touch and is long lasting is always appreciated even long after you have gone.
We often take coasters with NZ or Wellington motifs on them, overseas as gifts. They are small, light, long lasting and more often than not regularly used thaus reminding mine hosts of our visit.


----------



## silvib (Jun 25, 2008)

Before we came to live here full time, I always loved the wonderfully decorated bathroom towels and kitchen towels, especially the Christmas ones - which might not be so easy to get at this time of the year.  I don't think I'd bother with the sweet or candy things or anything edible to be quite honest.  Tablecloths were always much better value here but you need to know people's color schemes & table sizes and shapes.


----------



## 3kids4me (Jun 25, 2008)

For the woman who owned the flat we rented, I brought a few Yankee Candles in some really delicious scents like Vanilla Cookie and Fudge Ripple.  I believe there is a place to buy Yankee Candles in England, but I don't think it's common for folks to think of buying them or to have scented candles of that type.  She did love them!


----------

